# Check valve on well pressure tank



## jar546 (Mar 17, 2011)

The check valve on the well pressure tank is installed to allow the pressurized bladder to work by keeping the bladder from pushing the water back down to the pump in a submersible pump (most popular) type system.

It is my opinion that it does not meet the backflow prevention requirements of Ch 29 of the IRC and we still required a double check valve style preventer just like you would have on a home with public water.

Agree, disagree, state code language if you disagree please.


----------



## Mac (Mar 17, 2011)

There is frequently a foot valve at the pump, to prevent water from draining back into the well, but it probably isn't approved as a backflow device either.


----------



## tbz (Mar 17, 2011)

Jar,

IMO, the backflow preventers were written the way they are mainly for public water supplies, most wells, as you noted install the check valve by tank(s) and then the foot valve at the pump.

Neither one meets as defined in 29, but that is the method used here and here in NJ they deleted chapter 29 so I guess  I am saying, not sure but the well people should be up to date on the statewide requirements.

Jeff,

Don't the two interacting valves (check & Foot) work just like the double style preventer?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 17, 2011)

Jar I agree. When I was in Fl wells where required to have a double check backflow preventer. Here we are under the UPC and they are not.

2 check valves on a line is not the same protection as a double check backflow preventer


----------



## pwood (Mar 17, 2011)

with the city water and a well we require the preventer to protect the city water supply and not the groundwater.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 17, 2011)

Since multiple people in an area that has a well can actually and in many cases are sharing water from the same aqua-fir, it needs to be protected and there is no exception in the IRC for wells vs public water supply.  More than once one neighbor has contaminated the wells of others.  On homes that fail a bacteria test, the well is often "shocked" with chlorine and purged through the lines in the home.  This also affects the neighbors in the vicinity.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 17, 2011)

Acqa-fir: This becomes a complicated issue. Dep In PA spells out regulations for separation. They control sewage on site and wells. Counties have the next level of coverage. Then we get to the locals! Thats you and me. I require permits for wells and on site septic system. Now let say we through in IRC plumbing and we have confusion.

Can you require a check valve on a private well? YES, but it is a stretch. Some one mention a foot valve! These are only on jet pumps. They are not on submersible or continuous pressure pumps. Good question!


----------



## TimNY (Mar 17, 2011)

My submersible has a check inside the casing (not sure if it is integral to the pump).  I have no check at all inside the house.  Line comes from the well into the "tank tee" with the pressure switch, bladder tank is off of that.  Other end of tee goes to house.

County health inspects wells and septics..


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 17, 2011)

My well pump (55' down the well) has a check valve near the bottom. Might be part of the pump or just fastened above the pump. I am not about to pull the pump to find out.

I used to have a check valve under my house but the rubber seal failed and I found it easier to just cut the pipe section out and install a piece of plain pipe.

---

I don't know much about bacterial contamination of an aquifer but ...

I suspect that most contamination stays near the source well. I suspect the natural action of water flowing through the aquifer is to kill off bacteria.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2011)

POTABLE WATER. Water free from impurities present in amounts sufficient to cause disease or harmful physiological effects and conforming in bacteriological and chemical quality to the requirements of the public health authority having jurisdiction .

A private well is a potable water source

TABLE P2608.4

PRODUCTS AND MATERIALS REQUIRING THIRD-PARTY TESTING AND THIRD-PARTY CERTIFICATION

A backflow prevention device is required to have third party certification

TABLE P2902.3

APPLICATION FOR BACKFLOW PREVENTERS

This table provides the standard each type of backflow preventer is to meet.

Unless the check valves on the well or the ones built into the pump meet the listed standards then they can not be used in leiu of a listed backflow preventer


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 18, 2011)

> I suspect that most contamination stays near the source well. I suspect the natural action of water flowing through the aquifer is to kill off bacteria.


Not all contamination is bacterial a lot are chemical. Fertilizers sprayed on the lawn and gardens, houshold cleaners etc


----------



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> POTABLE WATER. Water free from impurities present in amounts sufficient to cause disease or harmful physiological effects and conforming in bacteriological and chemical quality to the requirements of the public health authority having jurisdiction . A private well is a potable water source
> 
> TABLE P2608.4
> 
> ...


I agree and that says it all.  Black and white


----------

